# plafonada



## kitekoa

Buenas noches!!
Como siempre que me pongo a traducir...necesito una ayudita!
Plafonada:
Puertas en madera plafonada a dos caras...
¿?
Thankxxxxxx


----------



## Edwin

¿Puedes dar una definición (en castellano) de plafonado o plafonar? No puedo encontrar una definición. Me imagino que a dos caras se traduciría "on both sides".  Sería "wooden doors ??? on both sides". La palabra más cercana que pude encontrar fue plafón-- soffit, pero eso no tiene sentido para mí aquí.


----------



## Lynne

would the word 'beam', or 'archway' have the same meaning in the context? A soffit is the under-side of some feature of a building, like an arch, or an overhanging, a staircase, the ceiling etc. Pero como Edwin, no puedo encontrar la palabra "plafonada", solo plafón que significa soffit. ..

??
sorry!


----------



## kitekoa

Creo que el plafonado (segun he visto) es un sobre relieve dentro de la moldura....
Son palabras tecnicas que no estoy acostumbrada a manejar.
Gracias por vuestras aportaciones


----------



## kitekoa

Corrijo: una puerta que no es lisa, sino que tiene huecos, por ejemplo una puerta con dos cuadrados de cristal, pueden estar tapados con cristal, madera u otro material, cada hueco creo que es un plafon.
No se si me explico, mirad este link (lo he escrtito separado porque no me dejan adjuntarlo en cada hueco hay un punto)...
www artevi com / index asp

Que lio...


----------



## chick

DOORS THAT HAVE THE SAME DISIGN INSIDE AND OUTSIDE


----------



## kitekoa

I dont think that´s my solution, ´cause it could be also plafonada only in one side, don´t you think?


----------



## chick

Dos Caras ....¿ No Quiere Decir Dos Lados ?


----------



## kitekoa

Si, son dos lados, dos caras...
Pero la palabra plafonada, ¿quiere decir que esta en los dos lados/caras?
Yo creia que era como un diseño en bajorelieve, o relieve, o hueco...y no tenia por que ser en las dos caras...
no se


----------



## Edwin

Tal vez:  ¿"wooden doors with moulding  on  both sides" ?

o ¿"wooden doors embossed on both sides"?

o solament "wooden doors with designs on both sides".


*embossed *: adjective:   embellished with a raised pattern created by pressure or embroidery

*moulding:*
# noun:   a decorative recessed or relieved surface on an edge
# noun:   a decorative strip used for ornamentation or finishing 


Pictures of doors with moulding on both sides

Pictures of embossed doors. 

imagenes de puertas plafonadas

El problema es que no sabemos que significa "plafonar".   ( No está en el DRAE).  Acabo de enviar una mensaje a la empressa de http://www.artevi.com/index.asp  para pedir una definición de plafonar o plafonado. A ver si recibo una respuesta.


----------



## Nicmarjel

Edwin - a year later your links and information have been of great help to me.  Thank you!  Did you ever get a response from Artevi?


----------

